# Peugeot 206 is overheating - anyone know why ?



## allthedoyles (2 Jun 2010)

Its a Peugeot 206 1.4 petrol , and the STOP light started flashing .
Then noticed that the temp gauge was at 90 degrees 

The needle started moving up and down from zero to 90 

It seemed to be low in coolant , so have re-filled this evening 

Anyone any ideas -- I hope it aint the head gasket .................could it be just summer over-heating ?


----------



## jhegarty (2 Jun 2010)

If the stop light came on then STOP.

Get the car towed to a garage.

Could be the coolant pump stuck, a leak or something serious. 

Main thing it not to drive it an inch.


----------



## Firesign (2 Jun 2010)

I had same problem last year.... I had a leak in the radiator and it was eating coolant. Keep lots of coolant in car until u get it to a mechanic. Don't drive on it if the stop light is flashing as it can damage the engine even more. Not that big a job so don't be worrying too much. 
Hope u get it sorted


----------



## mathepac (2 Jun 2010)

Check inside the oil-filler cap - if it's mayonaissey in there the head gasket is gone.


----------



## Dirac (2 Jun 2010)

If you are not losing coolant now you have topped up but the temp still fluctuates, it is likely to be a faulty thermostat. Not very expensive to fix.


----------



## SlugBreath (3 Jun 2010)

Our Peugeot 206 has a smell of burning metal after driving a few miles. Plenty of coolant and water O.K.  Very low mileage but need to replace battery every two years. Any thoughts?


----------



## luckyman (3 Jun 2010)

SlugBreath said:


> Our Peugeot 206 has a smell of burning metal after driving a few miles. Plenty of coolant and water O.K.  Very low mileage but need to replace battery every two years. Any thoughts?



leak in the heater matrix, try a bottle of radweld into the radiator or a complete egg minus the shell of course that will sort it but for how long i am unsure


----------



## Guest125 (7 Jun 2010)

SlugBreath said:


> Our Peugeot 206 has a smell of burning metal after driving a few miles. Plenty of coolant and water O.K.  Very low mileage but need to replace battery every two years. Any thoughts?


That burning metal smell is probably the battery being overcharged. Get the Alternator output checked,it will need a new regulator. Is it blowing bulbs frequently?


----------



## Guest125 (7 Jun 2010)

luckyman said:


> leak in the heater matrix, try a bottle of radweld into the radiator or a complete egg minus the shell of course that will sort it but for how long i am unsure


Yea right!! In a model T Ford!! You must be watching too many Laurel & Hardy movies!!


----------



## Tintagel (8 Jun 2010)

caff said:


> That burning metal smell is probably the battery being overcharged. Get the Alternator output checked,it will need a new regulator. Is it blowing bulbs frequently?


 

Same thing with our car but no lights blowing.  We were given a replacement battery from the garage after the first one went after a year but apparently it was not a suitable battery for the car. Battery since changed again.  Could a problem like this lead to a fire?


----------



## Guest125 (8 Jun 2010)

Its very rarely a battery goes on fire but continuous overcharging won't do it any good. A simple voltmeter test across the battery terminals with the engine running will tell a lot. Get it checked.


----------



## Guest125 (8 Jun 2010)

killian123 said:


> in short its a peugeot Sorry!


I didn't want to say that...


----------



## ollie323 (8 Jun 2010)

I had one a few years ago. A stone got stuck in the fan, stopping it from turning and nearly toasted the engine. Just something else to look at if it's not solved yet.

Good luck!


----------

